# Hi to everyone from Norway! *waves*



## MarsG (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi, I´m new to Specktra. Reason why I decided to join is cos I´ve recently developed an addiction to MAC cosmetics. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Funny cos my first e/s and blush were MAC bought many many years ago, dunno why I didn´t get hooked then but I sure am now! 

Hope to meet new ppl and learn more about make-up in general. 

 (\~~/) 
 (='.'=)          
  (")(")~~O


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 5, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra!!!


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Jul 5, 2009)

Welcome!!! I became very good friend with a norwegian girl than i met on Specktra! So yay, another norwegian!!


----------



## Retropinuplady (Jul 5, 2009)

welcome x


----------



## MarsG (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome ladies!


----------



## MarsG (Jul 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shoegal-fr* 

 
_Welcome!!! I became very good friend with a norwegian girl than i met on Specktra! So yay, another norwegian!!_

 
Hi Shoegal-fr and thanks for the welcome! I´m not actually norwegian, just married to one and been living in Norway for a while. Nonetheless, i think it´s cool that you have good friends on this forum.


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Jul 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MarsG* 

 
_Hi Shoegal-fr and thanks for the welcome! I´m not actually norwegian, just married to one and been living in Norway for a while. Nonetheless, i think it´s cool that you have good friends on this forum._

 
Same thing then! You live in Norway! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have fun browsing Specktra!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi! *weaves back* and


----------



## Susanne (Jul 5, 2009)

and greetings to Norway!


----------



## darklocke (Jul 5, 2009)

Welcome! It's fun to see another "Norwegian" here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope you'll like Specktra as much as I do.


----------



## MarsG (Jul 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shoegal-fr* 

 
_Same thing then! You live in Norway! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have fun browsing Specktra! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah I guess you´re right! haha I have been reading some threads and my goodness, it´s quite overwhelming, so much info to digest. I´ll definitely be spending many hours on Specktra.


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Jul 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darklocke* 

 
_Welcome! It's fun to see another "Norwegian" here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope you'll like Specktra as much as I do._

 
That's my good friend i was talking about!


----------



## MarsG (Jul 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darklocke* 

 
_Welcome! It's fun to see another "Norwegian" here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope you'll like Specktra as much as I do._

 
Thanks darklocke!

Btw, have you heard anything abt Euristocrats 2 not coming to Norway? I asked the MUA when it was coming and she told me they weren´t getting it. How disappointing if that is true.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## Willa (Jul 6, 2009)

Welcome here!


----------



## darklocke (Jul 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MarsG* 

 
_Thanks darklocke!

Btw, have you heard anything abt Euristocrats 2 not coming to Norway? I asked the MUA when it was coming and she told me they weren´t getting it. How disappointing if that is true._

 
I'm sorry, I have no idea. The "nearest" MAC store is in Oslo, and I'm in Trondheim. Also, the Norwegian prices are horrifying, so I get all my MAC from either eBay (safe sellers), Specktra or via CP.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi and


----------



## MarsG (Jul 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darklocke* 

 
_I'm sorry, I have no idea. The "nearest" MAC store is in Oslo, and I'm in Trondheim. Also, the Norwegian prices are horrifying, so I get all my MAC from either eBay (safe sellers), Specktra or via CP. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes i was shocked when I saw the prices in Oslo in comparison to the US prices. But then again, that's Norway for you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Would you mind sharing which ebay sellers are safe to purchase from? I've read of so many fake MAC sold on ebay and that scared me off a bit.


----------



## MarsG (Jul 7, 2009)

Thank you again to all with the welcome wishes!


----------



## darklocke (Jul 7, 2009)

Of course I don't mind, not at all.

bongolian: eBay Seller: bongolian: Health Beauty, Clothing, Shoes Accessories items on eBay.com

buyyugiohonline: eBay Store - buyyugiohonline:

charlyandemily: eBay Store - The Luxury Skincare Santuary: Lancome, Mac

julie150463: eBay Store - Cocktail Cosmetics: Cosmetics, Make Up

my-boo-kitty: eBay Store - Mac Attack Central: MAC Eyeshadow, MAC Lipglass, MAC Lipstick

And of course you have AllCosmeticsWholesale at ACW - Authentic Wholesale Discount MAC and Other Cosmetics


----------



## 2nigurl (Jul 7, 2009)

hello and welcome! good to see another member from Norway. btw, are you in Oslo? maybe we can do make up shopping at MAC, hehehe.


----------



## MarsG (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks, darklocke!


----------



## MarsG (Jul 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *2nigurl* 

 
_hello and welcome! good to see another member from Norway. btw, are you in Oslo? maybe we can do make up shopping at MAC, hehehe._

 
Hi 2nigurl! I commute every weekday to Oslo as I work there. Would love to shop at MAC, but after I splurged on Style Warrior I´m pretty broke. Waiting for payday in 2 weeks time, hehe.


----------



## darklocke (Jul 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MarsG* 

 
_Thanks, darklocke! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You're very welcome! If there's anything else, don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## 2nigurl (Jul 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MarsG* 

 
_Hi 2nigurl! I commute every weekday to Oslo as I work there. Would love to shop at MAC, but after I splurged on Style Warrior I´m pretty broke. Waiting for payday in 2 weeks time, hehe._

 

yeah i understand how it is, hehehe.  I got myself 5 items from that collection.  Anyway, if you would like to meet up, pm me


----------



## Melissa Piccanta (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi from a sort of neighbour MAC-lover from Germany


----------



## MarsG (Jul 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Melissa Piccant* 

 
_Hi from a sort of neighbour MAC-lover from Germany
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Guten tag! Sorry for the late respond. I work for a shipping firm that is an agent for a German container shipping line 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I´ve only been to Hamburg but would like to visit other cities too.


----------



## anje1013 (Jul 20, 2009)




----------

